# Idea! “Uber Insurance”?!



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I just had a great idea. Tesla went into the car insurance business because Tesla owners were paying too much for insurance. Why doesn’t Uber do the same?!

if that sounds crazy, consider that when Uber realized one of the barriers to working was financing cars, they created rental and purchase assistance programs. So with insurance being another barrier, why not sell their one?

In fact… I’m kinda surprised they haven’t already done that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> I just had a great idea. Tesla went into the car insurance business because Tesla owners were paying too much for insurance. Why doesn’t Uber do the same?!
> 
> if that sounds crazy, consider that when Uber realized one of the barriers to working was financing cars, they created rental and purchase assistance programs. So with insurance being another barrier, why not sell their one?
> 
> In fact… I’m kinda surprised they haven’t already done that.


That would require having money to pay out claims
They've blown all of it on Male hookers and cocaine


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That would require having money to pay out claims
> They've blown all of it on Male hookers and cocaine


No, that’s not how it works. They’d partner through a third party, like Tesla did.

Also… what’s wrong with hookers and blow??


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> No, that’s not how it works. They’d partner through a third party, like Tesla did.
> 
> Also… what’s wrong with hookers and blow??


You mean like they did w subway and the cookies?
None of the partnerships ever last 
more than 6 months..
Nothing is wrong with them as long as
you are spending YOUR own money.
How do you think I ended up an uber driver?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> How do you think I ended up an uber driver?


I’d guess “bad attitude” and “poor life choices”?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> I’d guess “bad attitude” and “poor life choices”?


Nope neither of those
I'm happy as a lark driving
Make plenty of money 
Dont have to listen to my wife *****in 
or mow my own lawn
The only complaint I have is my butt hurts


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The only complaint I have is my butt hurts


Try more lube?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Authority said:


> Try more lube?


They only hired one Male hooker
AND IT WAS ME !!!!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The only complaint I have is my butt hurts


It’s a real thing, loved by truck drivers and motorcycle riders everywhere.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Depends on how big he’s going…


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Aflac : to pay your bills after a crackhead stabs you in the back and you have physical therapy 3 times a week.


Excess liability: for that 3 million dollar lawsuit for running over a baby unicorn.

Taxi/town car insurance: 

screw the constant switching on and off and ever having to deal with Uber insurance. Also you can do flag downs and give out cards.

The perfect insurance is 3 different policies.


----------

